# Diablo Fan sucht Gästepass :)



## trayshy (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

wenn jemand einen Gästepass übrig hätte, würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen. 
Wenn ich mir das Spiel dann kaufen sollte, würde ich meinen Gästepass hier natürlich auch weitergeben.

Viele Grüße
TrayShy


----------

